# Question regarding dog and tartar on teeth....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

anything that can help remove it? He is 9 years old and vet said he has tartar and suggested within six months we get the procedure done in which he is put to sleep, tartar scraped and xrays taken...price range around $1200.00 to $1,500.00.

I would like to try other things first...any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Leba III. Research it, I haven't used it but heard good things about it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> anything that can help remove it? He is 9 years old and vet said he has tartar and suggested within six months we get the procedure done in which he is put to sleep, tartar scraped and xrays taken...price range around $1200.00 to $1,500.00.
> 
> I would like to try other things first...any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That's an insane price. It is only a few hundred dollars by me. Older dogs will need blood work to make sure they are healthy enough for the anesthetic. I am taking my dog to the vet tomorrow for the annual. I will let you know what it costs.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I just had my one dog into the vet for exactly the same thing, and it was $1300, but that was also with a senior blood screening, which is important to get. Both our dogs will be 9 this year. It is kind of an insane price, but it's important to do, as periodontal disease can cause other things to fail, like kidneys. We recently also had a family dog fight of kidney failure successfully, but it was touch and go for awhile. Truth be told, I cringe when paying canine dental bills, but after seeing what my folks went through with the canine acute kidney failure, I'll quite happily pay for dental it it'll help keep other things running tip-top!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Not really. 

My wife used to be a technician, and she does not know of anything that will do it short of a full dental, as recommended by your dentist. The scraping is to remove the tartar. The x-ray (which is not at all vets yet, so not prevalent) is to determine if any need to be removed. Technically, you could get the dental and skip the x-ray, but that is up to you.

That said, the cost is astronomical. Where we live, it costs about $300-400 for a dental depending on the facility.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

That price is insane. Check around as to what other vets charge. There can be a wide difference in charges even among vets in the same city.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ursula said:


> I just had my one dog into the vet for exactly the same thing, and it was $1300, but that was also with a senior blood screening, which is important to get. Both our dogs will be 9 this year. It is kind of an insane price, but it's important to do, as periodontal disease can cause other things to fail, like kidneys. We recently also had a family dog fight of kidney failure successfully, but it was touch and go for awhile. Truth be told, I cringe when paying canine dental bills, but after seeing what my folks went through with the canine acute kidney failure, I'll quite happily pay for dental it it'll help keep other things running tip-top!


This^^

My dog is also 9. I had his teeth cleaned twice already and will do again. Poor hygiene will lead to rotting teeth, pain for the dog, risk of infection etc. Yes, the bills suck but what I get back from the dog in love and affection is worth the money.

The blood screening is a must.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We don't have dogs, just cats, and we REFUSE to pay the absolutely ridiculous prices the vets here want for teeth cleaning. It is TOTALLY insane and I can't believe people actually pay them!!! What did dog and cat owners do before vets 'recommended' these procedures?? Nothing. They only recommend them because that's how they make money. We also don't get their shots or annual check ups. We feed them raw food and they're both healthy - one is 12 the other is 11.

Cue PETA LOL


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

My dog is 9.5 years old with an expected lifespan of 10-12 although you never know they can go longer based on diet, exercise, etc.

I love my dog but if I was told by a vet I'm looking at a bill for almost $1500 so the dog can have nice breath I'd say thanks but no thanks I'll be happy to switch to soft foods if she can no longer chew one day. 

It's a DOG.

Blows my mind what some people are willing to spend just to keep an animal with a short life span alive that much longer and have procedures done that lots of people cannot even afford to do for themselves.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

highwood said:


> anything that can help remove it? He is 9 years old and vet said he has tartar and suggested within six months we get the procedure done in which he is put to sleep, tartar scraped and xrays taken...price range around $1200.00 to $1,500.00.
> 
> I would like to try other things first...any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Shop around but it needs to be done. For my cat it cost $600, Inc anesthesia. My old officemate's two Aussie Collies had it done, about 1000 each. Not every year tho.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hell! Maybe I'm just a damned tightwad, but I wouldn't pay $1500 to have my own teeth cleaned!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> anything that can help remove it? He is 9 years old and vet said he has tartar and suggested within six months we get the procedure done in which he is put to sleep, tartar scraped and xrays taken...price range around $1200.00 to $1,500.00.
> 
> I would like to try other things first...any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 @highwood

I took my dog to the vet today for his annual. The vet did not try to sell me a teeth cleaning. I specifically asked for them to look at the teeth and offer a recommendation.

He has some tartar and cleaning was recommended. The vet said the cost will run from $160-$180. (I pay more than that for cable/internet in one month.) We scheduled the appointment. They found a heart murmur so they will do a chest xray while he is out. I asked about the blood work, since I went through this procedure with prior dogs. Based on his age (nine) and that his last blood work was two years ago, they will do labs before the cleaning to make sure he is health enough. The xray and labs are not included in the price.

The vet was clear that at this age this might be the last cleaning, as once he gets older/less healthy, the cleaning and putting him under puts him at risk of death.

So if you are going to have cleaning done, do it soon. This is probably the last year.

Now, the flea/tick med we got last time was $170 for six months. I will skip that and get the less expensive meds that are just as effective. 

When we travel, he stays at a place in which he was his own room, TV, webcam etc for $65/night.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Proden-Plaqu...=1490115632&sr=8-1&keywords=proden+plaque+off

I am trying this and ensuring that he has bones, etc. always available. If I see an improvement in plaque I will not bother with the work.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ursula said:


> I just had my one dog into the vet for exactly the same thing, and it was $1300, but that was also with a senior blood screening, which is important to get. Both our dogs will be 9 this year. It is kind of an insane price, but it's important to do, as periodontal disease can cause other things to fail, like kidneys. We recently also had a family dog fight of kidney failure successfully, but it was touch and go for awhile. Truth be told, I cringe when paying canine dental bills, but after seeing what my folks went through with the canine acute kidney failure, I'll quite happily pay for dental it it'll help keep other things running tip-top!


Ursula has got it. We did the same for out Poodle but his was a rotten infected tooth that was pulled and then some scraping. I believe it was $800.00. If left to it's own devices it can lead to other physical issues. 

Get a Care Credit Card. We have one for very expensive vet bills when they arise.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

It sounds like your vet is making the best recommendation and doing things appropriately. If tartar is that bad there will be a bunch of extractions. Any bad teeth need to get pulled and the other teeth need to be cleaned. Secondary heart and kidney disease can develop if they aren't taken care of. The best choice in the future is preventative care. It's a lot cheaper in the long run. In my area a dental cleaning itself is about $150-300, plus there is additional for pre-op bloodwork, dental radiographs, and extractions. Your dog can knock off a bunch of the plaque if you give him raw beef knuckle bones to chew on. However, that won't fix the problem. You'll still need a proper dental cleaning and extractions.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Proden-Plaqu...=1490115632&sr=8-1&keywords=proden+plaque+off
> 
> I am trying this and ensuring that he has bones, etc. always available. If I see an improvement in plaque I will not bother with the work.


Nothing short of scraping will remove tartar, above or below the gum line.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

stixx said:


> My dog is 9.5 years old with an expected lifespan of 10-12 although you never know they can go longer based on diet, exercise, etc.
> 
> I love my dog but if I was told by a vet I'm looking at a bill for almost $1500 so the dog can have nice breath I'd say thanks but no thanks I'll be happy to switch to soft foods if she can no longer chew one day.
> 
> ...


It is not about nice breath. It is about making sure your pet does not suffer from rotting teeth and heart disease etc that this can cause.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> @highwood
> 
> 
> 
> When we travel, he stays at a place in which he was his own room, TV, webcam etc for $65/night.


Love this!!!! What a lucky dog.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am thinking that we will get it done next week...interestingly enough I phoned another vet and they said that they do it in two sessions..so basically first session they are under GA for a shorter time, do the cleaning, etc. then if there are any extractions..which from what I understand there might be, they have them come back and put them again under GA. NOt sure if I like that.

I have to go with my vet she has been his vet his whole 9 years and she is not the type from what I have seen prior that does stuff for the heck of it....everything I am reading aobut tartar, etc. states that the potential of gum disease, etc. leading to more problems is higher...I might as well handle it now, because I know I will always be thinking what if he gets an infection and that causes more problems down the road.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> I am thinking that we will get it done next week...interestingly enough I phoned another vet and they said that t*hey do it in two sessions..so basically first session they are under GA for a shorter time, do the cleaning, etc. then if there are any extractions..which from what I understand there might be, they have them come back and put them again under GA. *NOt sure if I like that.


That is crazy and puts the dog at more risk IM. I just had my dog at the vet for the cleaning and his teeth were good, no extractions needed, but they would have pulled the teeth then if needed.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

We've had many dogs who life spans were as much as 16 years and I've never run into this. Do your dogs get table scraps? I hear that's one thing that can cause this.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Guess I'm old school I just give my dog a soup bone.

only take him to the vet if hes sick or hurt and he only get a rabies shot at the fire hall once every three years.

had many dogs and been to some vets over the years quit going because they are just guilt tripping people into make them rich. 

this vaccine that vaccine heart worm medicine x rays,

I say its a bunch of highway robbery.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

chillymorn69 said:


> Guess I'm old school I just give my dog a soup bone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same with those vaccines for child. Who needs those. It's just a scam.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Same with those vaccines for child. Who needs those. It's just a scam.


are you comparing dogs to children?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

in pa the only vaccine required by law is a rabies vaccine.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

chillymorn69 said:


> are you comparing dogs to children?




No. Dogs are better.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> No. Dogs are better.


ok


lol enough said!!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Same with those vaccines for child. Who needs those. It's just a scam.





chillymorn69 said:


> are you comparing dogs to children?





blueinbr said:


> No. Dogs are better.


:rofl:

I think blueinbr was being sarcastic! 

I'm very diligent in getting my dog his vaccinations on time, but I've never had to have his teeth scraped.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

We ended up having the procedure done for him....tartar gone, two extractions (one due to abscess and the other was a fractured tooth). I am happy with my decision to do it because just like people if you let dental issues go too long it can cause other health issues. 

Plus we have been with the same vet for all of his 9 years and I trust her, she has shown in the past about other things that I asked about and she would be like don't bother, waste of money, etc. so when she stated that this should be done within six months, I have to trust that it should be done.


----------

